
ANTLR (ANother Tool for Language Recognition) - FrankyHollywood
http://www.antlr.org/index.html
======
dukoid
Why some compilers prefer hand-crafted parser over parser generators:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15673216/why-some-
compile...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15673216/why-some-compilers-
prefer-hand-crafted-parser-over-parser-generators)

------
FrankyHollywood
Just read the book "Language implementations patterns" by Parr
([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6770855-language-
impleme...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6770855-language-
implementation-patterns)). He also created ANTLR.

